# Lionfish Sushi!!



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

A buddy of mine is a regular at a Milton sushi bar and was able to bring some in lionfish filets for the chef to make into some nice sushi and sashimi. He said that they made him freeze it overnight legally before they could serve it to him. I've never had raw lionfish, but I love me some sushi and this looks dang good. 

Anybody do it raw? How was it?


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd try it. probably taste like snapper


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## kwik 1 (Mar 24, 2010)

I was with some guys who fileted one the boat said it was as good as any they had ate.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

I've tried it right on the boat. Ours didn't look as pretty.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That looks GOOD! Never had it raw, love it cooked.


----------

